# Door catches for Hymer



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy a door catch for a Hymer 584. I tried all the stalls at Peterborough but they only seem to have the small ones.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Door Catches*

Try Peter Hambilton at Preston, website www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect, or phone 01772 315078, he can usually source most Hymer parts pretty quickly. Hymer UK also worked well for me.

Smick


----------

